
Prescribed Painkillers Didn’t Cause the Opioid Crisis - babyslothzoo
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a3z98b/big-pharma-didnt-cause-the-opioid-crisis-most-pain-patients-dont-get-addicted
======
ddingus
About time we start that conversation.

I just went through some ugly dental work. I would rate post op pain high, 8,
maybe 9.

Doubling up on tylenol and advil was pretty miserable.

The thing is, only a day or two, maybe few is ugly. After that, it becomes
tolerable.

Sure would have been nice to deal with that pain like an adult, rather than
suffer politics.

